# 30g Stocking Advice?



## RyanTheFishGuy (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello!

For Christmas I got a new 29g aquarium, and I think I am going to dive into the world of cichlids! I know I am pretty limited on the species I decide to use, so I would like to ask you guys. Yellow Labs and Acei look pretty cool. I was wondering how many of them I should keep. I also plan to keep a BN Pleco with them. Would it be better with a single species, or could I pull of a mix?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The 29G tank is too small for yellow Labs and Acei. I wouldn't go less than a 48" long tank for Labs and 72" long for Acei.

Are you looking for a colorful tank of fish that would be appropriate for a 29G tank?


----------



## RyanTheFishGuy (Dec 30, 2015)

Deeda said:


> The 29G tank is too small for yellow Labs and Acei. I wouldn't go less than a 48" long tank for Labs and 72" long for Acei.
> 
> Are you looking for a colorful tank of fish that would be appropriate for a 29G tank?


Colorful would be better, are there any cichlids that would fit that?


----------



## RyanTheFishGuy (Dec 30, 2015)

I would also like to state that I would NOT like shellies. I have looked into them and everything, and they seem nice, but they arent the best for a display tank that might end up in a living room. Just googling "29g Mbuna Tank" pulls up some gorgeous tanks. But after doing more research I see that there isnt many options for my situation. I have my heart set on cichlids! Maybe there is some species that will pull through in the end?


----------



## PlantFishMan (Oct 12, 2015)

Is there any chance you can sell the 29g and buy a 75g? Not trying to be funny but that would solve a lot of your problems.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

PlantFishMan said:


> Is there any chance you can sell the 29g and buy a 75g? Not trying to be funny but that would solve a lot of your problems.


Even if you could exchange it for a 30G tank, it would help. I'm assuming yours is 30" in length. A 30G is 36" long. You could do pseudotropheus saulosi. They're colorful mbuna that can handle being a 3 foot long tank.

If you can't exchange the tank there are some dwarf cichlid species that could work (not mbuna though).


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I believe I've seen a successful 29g ps. Saulosi tank. Let me look around and I'll post a link.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

29G tanks have been known to be successful with saulosi, but I too would prefer a 36" tank even for them.

What about a Tanganyikan brichardi species tank for a 29G?


----------



## RyanTheFishGuy (Dec 30, 2015)

zimmy said:


> PlantFishMan said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any chance you can sell the 29g and buy a 75g? Not trying to be funny but that would solve a lot of your problems.
> ...


Those look beautiful! I would be extremely happy with something like that. Do they have a common name? Would I be able to find them in store, or would they have to be shipped in.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Pseudotropheus saulosi is the scientific name...no common name. I'd order online as LFS rarely stock them IME. If tank size can be changed, you would be MUCH better off with 48x12 (55G)...it would give you many more options.


----------



## RyanTheFishGuy (Dec 30, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> Pseudotropheus saulosi is the scientific name...no common name. I'd order online as LFS rarely stock them IME. If tank size can be changed, you would be MUCH better off with 48x12 (55G)...it would give you many more options.


I would love to get a 55, but Im not in much control. Im only 15 and a 29g was the biggest I could get while negotiating with my mom. The situation will be much different when I am out on my own with a job and a car, lol. I have two 29g filters in there, and 25% weekly water changes will also occur, this should help with the biological footprint of nitrates and other toxins. I will definitely look into them. If anyone has any website recommendations for ordering, that would be great! How many should I be able to put in there. 1m 3f? 2m 4f?


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

RyanTheFishGuy said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > Pseudotropheus saulosi is the scientific name...no common name. I'd order online as LFS rarely stock them IME. If tank size can be changed, you would be MUCH better off with 48x12 (55G)...it would give you many more options.
> ...


Tell your parents--Bigger tank==more labor==more time at home with them.  :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Know that just because saulosi in a 29G has been done...does not mean it's guaranteed to work for you. I'd get a dozen and hope for the best.

Whereas brichardi in a 29G has been done many, many times and is unlikely to give you problems.

Vendors can be recommended only in the Reviews section, not in the forums. You can PM Members or they can PM you for specific recommendations.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I see you are already looking to buy Ps. Saulosi. Is your tank even cycled yet?


----------



## RyanTheFishGuy (Dec 30, 2015)

tanker3 said:


> I see you are already looking to buy Ps. Saulosi. Is your tank even cycled yet?


I have established filter media and Dr. Tims that I just put in, so yes, I should be ready!


----------



## Burner460 (Jul 24, 2014)

To add to what everyone else has said, larger tanks are also easier to maintain (it's easy for the water chemistry to change drastically with less volume of water, which could easily kill your fish).

Also, in a 29g tank, I wouldn't keep anything other than Rams and maybe Kribs.


----------

